# This fry is ready for his close up!



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

I took one of my fry to work to check him out under the microscope, it was awesome!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Kudos! Thanks for the awesome picture! How old?


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

About a week and a half


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I look at my fry under a microscope too lol  How on earth did you get a picture?


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

you just put a digital camera up to the eye piece


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like some freaky alien D:


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

oh my gosh, that's so cool! i feel like i just got thrown back into biology!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, this is amazing!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice macros!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool pic!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Like a fossil....well technically fish are living fossils  Just amazing...has anyone noticed that the eyes are like adults? I'm guessing it's evolution seeing how in the wild the water would be very dark from IAL and plant cover (especially in the Asian rainforests).


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks! I figured if i was curious about what they looked like up close everyone else would be too hahah


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

wooooowww!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

pretty cool.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Like a fossil....well technically fish are living fossils  Just amazing...has anyone noticed that the eyes are like adults? I'm guessing it's evolution seeing how in the wild the water would be very dark from IAL and plant cover (especially in the Asian rainforests).


Actually, eyes are one part of the body that never grows. On any animal. Babies of any species have big eyes. That's one reason we think they are cute. Look at pics of any baby (or fetus) compared to an adult. You'll see it.

And that is sweet! I love seeing things like that.


----------

